# Modification mad!!



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Hey guys,

Ya'll have the hubby going modification crazy!!







He's done just about everything he's read here on the boards....keeps checking for new posts! Right now, he's on CampingWorld.Com, he just found out there's one in Kissimmee (we're heading down next month - no Camping World's near us) and he's got quite a list building over there!! O...Nope....couldn't wait, I see his credit card is out!!

Jim, the cooktop/turnbuckle idea - hubby says you're a genius!







I think I'd have to agree...nifty idea! Works like a charm!!

Keep the ideas coming!

sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't forget some of the other camping websites too. CW is good, but Campers Choice often beats the prices and they do offer a different selection of items too.

Have fun!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have found that the shipping charge on Camping World on-line is a bit high as well.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

DC: We always order online from Camping World when they have the special $1 shipping. I can't remember if the minumun order is $40 or $75. But did find out the other day while at Camping World, the prices are not the same. The catalog is higher than the store. But if your like me, going to the store is more expensive in the long run. Always can find a few more things to throw in the cart.









Have a great day! sunny


----------

